# Forgotten Ingredient



## giggler (Jun 4, 2018)

Noooo! 



I spent 2 days making a beautiful pot of Charro Beans.


at KL's rec. I was going to use Chorizo Spam for the pork addition instead of Bacon.


But I was drinking and watching car racing and forgot to add the diced Spam!




should I just serve Spamwhiches on the side?


Thanks, Eric.


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 4, 2018)

They should still be fine.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2018)

You could prepare the spam according to recipe directions and add them to the beans for a quick simmer.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 4, 2018)

Just fry up the diced Chorizo Spam, and dump it into the beans now Erick. It will be fine.


----------

